# Colorado sheriff supports CCW on campus.



## rockymtn (May 10, 2007)

Good to see a university and local sheriff support CCW. Here's a link to the article.

http://www.larimer.org/sheriff/bulls_Eye/BullEye.htm


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I hope it catches on to other campass'.


----------

